# Going to France in 2 weeks.



## noONE (Jun 17, 2008)

I didn't know if i would put this in my blog, or here, in the general off topic chat, but i felt that this is more of an open discussion about places to go to, in France.

Yeah.., so me an my family is going to france for 2½ weeks (by car).
4 of those days we'll spend in Paris, We're going to see the Eiffel tower, go to Disneyland (2 days at Disneyland) ,visit the Louvre Museum, and some science museum, which i right now can't remember its name.
other than that, we're going to see other famous stuff in paris, such as "The Arc de Triomphe"

Any other particular suggestions on what to see/go to in Paris?

the rest of those 2 weeks, we're going to spend in Sète (or somewhere in that area, not exactly decided where yet) by the Mediterranean.

Yeah, well I guess you could give suggestion of other places as well, if you got anything on mind, but we're probably not going to go far away from those 2 places, so keep it nearby.

We're going to be away for 3+ weeks as i previously said, 2½ weeks in france, and about 2 days in germany (it's on the way to france..) and a day or two in belgium(don't know exactly why, but it's not too far away, and it'll be another country on our list 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , as we've previously been to germany, france,and denmark)

So.. bring on the suggestions


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

hey! i'm going to paris on da 26th lol. mebe i'll see you there.


----------



## noONE (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, be sure to wear a GBAtemp T-shirt then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



not that i got any.. :/ 
Well we'll go on the 4th of july, and get to france the 6th-7th i think.


----------



## da_head (Jun 17, 2008)

hm 6 or 7th..i mite still be there. not sure how long we're staying. 1-2 weeks i think


----------



## noONE (Jun 17, 2008)

Ok, not that big of a chance meeting up, but anyway


----------



## jalaneme (Jun 17, 2008)

you should visit the Notre Dame de Paris, i love that place, and you should try thier croissants too.


----------



## noONE (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh, yeah, forgot to mention Notre Dame, but we're going there too


----------

